
QEMU Advent Calendar 2014 - stevekemp
http://www.qemu-advent-calendar.org/
======
stefanha
Hi, I run the QEMU Advent Calendar and hope you enjoy the images that the QEMU
community has put together for your holiday season enjoyment.

We still have a few slots free so if you have a cool disk image to contribute,
get in touch! stefanha at gmail com

Rules: Must be freely distributable (e.g. open source). Small image size is
appreciated.

~~~
4ad
Wow, this is really good stuff. I've seen advent calendars of other open
source project, but this trumps them all, in my opinion. Congrats!

~~~
stefanha
Thanks!

------
erkose
How about a boot to guile day? [https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/guile-
user/2013-02/msg001...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/guile-
user/2013-02/msg00131.html)

~~~
stefanha
Thanks, I've taken note of the link!

------
e12e
How bizarre that the Slack image is 30 MB (compressed!). I suppose it really
is a full system. I'm sure there must be some of those old Linux images out
there that managed to fit both the kernel and the initial ram disk on a single
1.44 MB floppy ?

~~~
cnvogel
Tom's rescue boot disk is what I remember as essential for system
administrators for some time...
[http://www.toms.net/rb/](http://www.toms.net/rb/) (1.7 MB floppy), but I
can't find a working download.

But tux.org has "pocketlinux", which seems to be similar.
[http://www.tux.org/pub/distributions/tinylinux/pocket-
linux/](http://www.tux.org/pub/distributions/tinylinux/pocket-linux/), with a
1.44MB download. (in Virtualbox add a Floppy controller, rename floppy image
to ".img")

Here's a screenshot:
[https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/1iF0BQtIdQ3hPXUAlwfpg9...](https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/1iF0BQtIdQ3hPXUAlwfpg9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink)

EDIT: OF COURSE I should have used Qemu for the screenshot:
[https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/DPVXIuWlDKTSEan-5TY9xN...](https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/DPVXIuWlDKTSEan-5TY9xNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink)

------
ac29
Any chance you can add a RSS feed so we can follow the updates?

~~~
stefanha
[http://qemu-advent-calendar.org/feed.rss](http://qemu-advent-
calendar.org/feed.rss)

(Still populating the feed but you can already subscribe.)

------
michaelsbradley
For those unfamiliar with the season of Advent:

[http://oce.catholic.com/index.php?title=Advent](http://oce.catholic.com/index.php?title=Advent)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advent](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advent)

